# Norton 360 Queries



## abhinav_kishore (Apr 14, 2008)

Could you help me with these 2 issues with Norton 360 ?

1. "Live Update Error 5" message when it tries to "Apply Updates"

2. The LiveUpdate screen does not show any progress bar while downloading updates ? So I have no clue on how much time is remaining or how many MBs are remaining ? Is this normal or is there something I'm missing ?

3. Does Norton 360 support web updates through authenticated HTTP proxy ? If yes, how can I configure it ?

Cheers..

Abhinav


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

abhinav_kishore said:


> Could you help me with these 2 issues with Norton 360 ?
> 
> 1. "Live Update Error 5" message when it tries to "Apply Updates"
> 
> ...


Hi Abhinav,

Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding to your post. 

The LiveUpdate feature in Norton 360 1.0 is set to "Automatic" by default, which is the recommended setting. As long as your computer is logged in and connected to the internet, LiveUpdate will check for and install program and definition updates in the background, multiple times per day. This is the best way to stay protected from the new threats that are discovered every day. The progress bar will show the status, such as "downloading, installing..." but will not show the specifics of what is being installed. You can, however, clear the downloaded cache files by launching the "Symantec LiveUpdate" Control panel, choosing the "Update Cache" setting and changing the amount of space that is used to store the update files. I would recommend that you choose the "Remove All Files From Cache" button before you proceed with my instructions below.

The error 5 message you are receiving could point to a problem with your installation of Norton 360's LiveUpdate feature, or it could point to an infection. First, lets see if we can resolve the LiveUpdate error and then run a Full scan to make sure your computer is not infected.

Please click on the following link (using Internet Explorer 5.5 or above only) and run the Fix tool.

LiveUpdate Fix tool

After you run the fix tool, open Norton 360, click on the "Scans" link at the top of the window, choose "Comprehensive Scan" and then click the "Go" button This will take some time, but will thoroughly inspect your computer for infections

To address your other question regarding the LiveUpdate settings, you can change the configuration to use an HTTP proxy. To do so, please follow these steps.

1. Open the "Symantec LiveUpdate" Control Panel.

2. In the LiveUpdate Configuration window, click on the "HTTP" tab.

3. Click on the radio button that says "I want to customize my HTTP settings for LiveUpdate." Enter the information for your HTTP Proxy server, click the "Apply" button, and then click the "OK" button.

Please let me know if this process resolves the issue you are having with LiveUpdate. Also, if the scan finds any infections, please let me know what is found.


Thank you,
Mike


----------



## abhinav_kishore (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Mike,

All issues solved! The LiveUpdate Error 5 was apparently only because of a network failure in the middle of the download. I reattempted it and it seemed to work fine. I could also configure the proxy in the Liveupdate settings.

Cheers..

P.S : I also did a complete scan of my system after the update, as per your suggestion. Norton did not detect any infections apart from a Network Address Vulnerability which was fixed.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

abhinav_kishore said:


> Thanks for the help, Mike,
> 
> All issues solved! The LiveUpdate Error 5 was apparently only because of a network failure in the middle of the download. I reattempted it and it seemed to work fine. I could also configure the proxy in the Liveupdate settings.
> 
> ...


Hi abhinav,

I'm glad to hear that your issues have been resolved and that your computer was not infected.

Take care,
Mike


----------



## abhinav_kishore (Apr 14, 2008)

*Norton 360 Authenticated Proxy*

Hi Michael,

I'm having a particular issue when using Norton 360 V2 liveupdate with the authenticated proxy server in my college. Even though I've set the proxy settings in control panel for "Symantec LiveUpdate", I notice that the liveupdate does not happen automatically. My laptop is switched on almost all through the day but live update does not run. When I manually select the "check for updates" option, new updates and definitions are downloaded and installed. I have checked that the "Use automatic live update" option in control panel is set. The update frequency is 240 minutes. I've tried reducing this value but to no avail.

Please help...


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Norton 360 Authenticated Proxy*



abhinav_kishore said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I'm having a particular issue when using Norton 360 V2 liveupdate with the authenticated proxy server in my college. Even though I've set the proxy settings in control panel for "Symantec LiveUpdate", I notice that the liveupdate does not happen automatically. My laptop is switched on almost all through the day but live update does not run. When I manually select the "check for updates" option, new updates and definitions are downloaded and installed. I have checked that the "Use automatic live update" option in control panel is set. The update frequency is 240 minutes. I've tried reducing this value but to no avail.
> 
> Please help...


Hi Abhnav,

If you need to use a proxy server for internet access then you will need to find out the IP address and login information for the Proxy server, and weather or not it is using HTTP, FTP or both for communication. 

You should then open the Symantec LiveUpdate Control Panel and choose "I want to customize my (HTTP or FTP or both) proxy settings. After you input the required information, click the "Apply" button and then the "Ok" button in the window to make the settings stick.

You should also toggle the "Automatic LiveUpdate" settings in the Norton 360 v.2 main interface, and then click the "Apply" and "OK" buttons.

Please let me know if this resolves the issue you have been having.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

